# Anybody know anything about EHEIM LIBERTY



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I found a pictures of this thing when I bought a new Eheim cannister filter. Look's like something you hang on the glass of the tank, and the filter is on the outside so you only have a small in/out part of the filter visibel from the tank. I visited eheim.com, but the pictures don't show the filter mountet on the tank.

I was thinking this could be great for the iron aquascape contest, since it will be hell to hide a small internal filter, and every cannister filter I know about is way way to big. So, does anybody know anything about this thing, and if so, can you recommend it?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

There are smaller hang on back (HOB) filters available than the liberty. From what I hear the liberty uses those skeleton/framed media inserts that are hard to replace with DIY media. Personally I love my AquaClear Mini, using it on a 2.5 gal at the moment. Aquaclear filters are nice because you can stock them with your own media and they hold a lot more than the skeleton media ones. But if you keep a lean tank without overdoing it with fish load and food, the azoo palm filter is probably a perfect choice for a 10 gallon or smaller.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...atid=9821&Ne=40000&R=16993&Nao=9&N=2004+22769

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, that actually look kinda nice  Never seen this hang on back thingis before, ever :roll: 

One of the LFS stocks Azoo, maybe I can get him to order me one. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

I hear the azoo palm filter is quite a bit quiter than the aquaclear mini's as well. I have an AC mini on my 5g, and it does a nice job, but it is a little on the noisy side.

Matt


----------

